

Show HN: MinoHubs – A platform for software project hubs - marcuslongmuir
https://www.minohubs.com

======
kevin
More than anything, I wanted to see an example project powered by MinoHubs. If
you do this right, most of your growth will come from other MinoHub powered
projects. People wanting what they see elsewhere.

[http://cl.ly/image/0G0N0N1b3I2S](http://cl.ly/image/0G0N0N1b3I2S)

You have so many features. It's going to take me too long to sell myself on
the project and I don't want to commit to that time effort unless I know what
I'm going to get in the end.

There's also no clear NEXT THING YOU SHOULD DO on that edit page. I saw this
eventually, but that's probably not the next most important thing.

[http://cl.ly/image/1s2x3h2W3p1e](http://cl.ly/image/1s2x3h2W3p1e)

What drew my eye was the giant warning. When you show warnings like this...be
sure to give me a clear call to action to take steps to removing it.

[http://cl.ly/image/1H2p0s0o0201](http://cl.ly/image/1H2p0s0o0201)

Since that message faces the owner's users, maybe a link can be clicked to
message the owner that they need to still connect a repository. That being
said, I saw that from the editor view. That copy should probably say something
different.

Also, it would be great to have some obvious links that say...okay, go share
this page. Or here's the URL of the page when the page is done.

Solid start, though. Your goal should be that the secret weapon for successful
software projects is using MinoHubs. Definition of success for a software
project? That might be the tricky part. Whatever you decide, drive people to
that. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
marcuslongmuir
Thanks Kevin! We really appreciate the feedback.

------
smcquaid
While the product is cool, it seems that you are trying to solve a problem
that doesn't exist.

Try and discover what your customer needs. Interview some software foundations
and ask what their their biggest pains are. Ask where they spend the most time
outside of development. In what areas do they struggle? Communication with
members? Getting donations? Processing donations? Getting committed members?

I'm guessing that getting donations is their biggest problem. Getting paid is
as easy as setting up a paypal button these days. I'd guess open source
software devs struggle with marketing/advertising rather than technical
platforms. :)

------
_Marak_
This looks very interesting and I'm considering using it for one of my
projects.

I wanted to do a SSO with Github, but your permissions require access to my
private repos. I won't give 3rd party apps access to private repos. Can you
adjust the permissions for Github SSO?

~~~
marcuslongmuir
Thanks. We were considering changing the permissions already.

We use GitHub to verify ownership of repositories that you specify on your hub
as well as SSO, but seeing as your repositories have to be public to be of any
real use, it makes sense to just ask for public repos.

We've just changed it. Thanks for the feedback :)

~~~
_Marak_
Awesome thanks! Someone on your site's live support just told me the same.

Seems to be working now, thanks!

------
rip747
I can't make heads or tails of what this does or the benefits of using it. Why
not have an example or the page? So a comparison of a project without using
your service and the benefits it will get by using it.

~~~
joshstrange
Looks like a software community platform where the users who contribute
(monthly and/or one time I assume) get more visibility/ranking than free
users. Also with the ability to pay for support through the platform. I
thought it might be a SF clone/replacement from the title and I guess you
could argue it can solve some of the same problems but idk...

~~~
marcuslongmuir
Pretty much nailed it. We'll be adding more functions to make projects' lives
easier too.

Was there anything that you could suggest making clearer?

